# A GCC offer to build the highest tower in Sharjah.



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

A height of 1022 and a cost of 33billions.


Will sharjah enter the competition for building the highest tower in the world? This was the question when a GCC invester offered building a tower with 1022m height and an area of 350 feet square and a cost of 33 billion AED. It will become the tallest if they accepted building it.

From a propersties sources this giant project will be located in Al Memzae in Sharjah and will be in a middle of five towers as it was planed by austrain company.

Also there will be a shopping mall for the residents. Because the tower will be huge it will need a base of 82 meters in depth. This project was presented a while ago in Radison Hotel in sharjah.

SOURCE


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

again, it's al bayan newspaper
they had articles about towers before they were launched, eg princess tower

at least there was already a presentation, but i highly doubt this one will go through

wouldn't mind another supertall in sharjah though

this lagoon, where all the towers are built still has hundreds of free plots. i think all these will be built up in a few years


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

1022m? :nuts:That's about 200m taller than the burj.
1022ft maybe?


----------



## crazyeight (Dec 18, 2004)

why sharjah??!!!


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

Sharjah.....World's Tallest Tower ( a sign of modernity)...

bit of an oxymoron there


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

1022m :clown: 

Bye, bye supertalls, welcome stratoscrapers  


Seriously I ask myself the same question as all of you...why Sharjah and not Dubai???


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

Well atleast they didnt propose it in say , Ajman , or ras al khalimah ;./


----------



## crazyeight (Dec 18, 2004)

it would look amazing in fujairah...surrounded by beautiful mountains :clown:


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

are you sure those are metres? not feet?


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

That will never be build. It is very near, for not saying in the middle of, the air corridors leading to Dubai Airport, and propably to Sharjah Airport as well.


----------



## Qatar4Ever (Feb 3, 2004)

=/


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

smussuw said:


> and an area of 350 feet square


Hmm ... my house has more floorspace than that


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

lol, there must be some mistakes in the translation, smussuw can you check it please 

altind didn't you know that every day there is a tower being "carbombed" in the middle east?


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

opps sorry it was 350,000 feet2


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

350,000 feet you sure ?


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

Yes , 350,000 ft2


----------



## XREX (Mar 17, 2005)

Maybe it is fake
Too much $9b for 3353ft tower

Why Sharjah?
Well it because cheaper than Dubai, if it will cost $9b in Sharjah, in Dubai it will cost more maybe $15b
Plus the location is excellent, it far away from airplane route to Dubai Airport, or same distance between Burj Dubai and Dubai Airport. Sharjah Airport is far away.


----------



## MACK (Jun 10, 2005)

I think it is a fake project.


----------



## fahed (Nov 10, 2004)

The offer = Fact (True)

The tower approved = Not Yet!

BTW, $9b is not the cost of the tallest tower alone.


----------



## The-Sultan (Dec 22, 2004)

fahad how do you know the offer was true ... and that the tower might get approved ? .... I mean whats your source other than the article  ?


----------

